# LEJOG record attempt - Jasmijn Muller



## dr_pink (1 Sep 2017)

Hi all
Apologies if someone has already posted this (& apologies for not posting on here for a few years...!)

A lovely friend of mine, Jasmijn Muller, has just announced the start time for her RRA and GWR LEJOG record attempt - 5 Sept 7am!

You can dot watch her here: https://www.lejogrecord.co.uk/follow-me
Follow her on twitter: @JasmijnMuller1
Read about it here: https://www.lejogrecord.co.uk/
& her blog here: https://duracellbunnyonabike.com/
Buy a #betheegg cap here: https://www.lejogrecord.co.uk/caps

& why not get out and cheer?!


----------



## HLaB (2 Sep 2017)

Just read about it on Faceboke and she plans to do a wee bit more to round it up to 1000miles


----------



## dr_pink (2 Sep 2017)

User13710 said:


> Thanks DrP, it's an amazing thing to attempt, I hope she manages it. I am following on FB.
> 
> Nice to see that you look in here now and again - hope you and TF are well!



Yes, she is amazing!

I'm very well thanks, although not doing enough cycling at the mo! Must get on here more often.. (TF not around anymore BTW. Long story..) Hope you're well?


----------



## velovoice (5 Sep 2017)

Ready and waiting to watch!


----------



## srw (6 Sep 2017)

And she's off!
https://www.lejogrecord.co.uk


----------



## jefmcg (6 Sep 2017)

I don't normally hang around here, so missed this. 

Go Jasmijn! 

http://www.kingstonwheelers.com/ride/time-trialling/tt-records


----------



## Arjimlad (6 Sep 2017)

She's due to go past my workplace/give me a run for my money on the commute home later.


----------



## srw (6 Sep 2017)

2 counties down. Now in Taunton, 15 minutes ahead of schedule.


----------



## raleighnut (6 Sep 2017)

Going well


----------



## srw (6 Sep 2017)

Her schedule is here. The schedule on the tracker appears to be a crude linear projection, so it's overstating how far she is ahead of plans. And the tracking is a bit flaky, so it's underestimating distance and hence actual average speed - I reckon by about 10 - 15% if the schedule is reliable. All of which means that the 18.6mph reported average to get through and beyond Bristol is probably more like 20mph.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> Her schedule is here. The schedule on the tracker appears to be a crude linear projection, so it's overstating how far she is ahead of plans. And the tracking is a bit flaky, so it's underestimating distance and hence actual average speed - I reckon by about 10 - 15% if the schedule is reliable. All of which means that the 18.6mph reported average to get through and beyond Bristol is probably more like 20mph.


Yeah. The tracker is currently saying 186 miles, but 20 minutes ago they tweeted they were past the 200mile make.


View: https://twitter.com/JasmijnMuller1/status/905471274587217922


----------



## srw (6 Sep 2017)

200 miles, including rush hour Bristol, in less than 10 hours? That's astonishing.


----------



## growingvegetables (6 Sep 2017)

Aye - she's got the wind behind her this bit. https://www.ventusky.com/ ? Wind looks a lot tougher once she's "round the corner" . And I sure as anything hope she's got better weather than Yorkshire just now . Go, lass, go.


----------



## jefmcg (6 Sep 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> As @jefmcg notes above the tracker data may well be under-reporting.


Technically @srw noted it, I just added some data.


----------



## srw (6 Sep 2017)

And at the same time there's a male JOG-LE-JOG record attempt going on; the two riders' paths crossed earlier today. 

https://www.projectkansas.org/location-tracking


----------



## Aravis (6 Sep 2017)

A lovely evening for a ride. About 18:52, heading out of Gloucester:







This was my consolation shot, redeemed by getting the support vehicle as well, which I hadn't noticed until I got home.

I might as well show you the attempt at the dramatic action shot, for which "more practice needed" is probably the kindest thing anyone could say:






I did get a nice smile.


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2017)

She's had to abandon, according to her FB page. No further details yet.


----------



## raleighnut (7 Sep 2017)

That's a shame.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Sep 2017)

View: https://twitter.com/JasmijnMuller1/status/905673613113606144


----------



## srw (7 Sep 2017)

Although it sounds crass, thank goodness it was sickness. I'd assumed the worst and that she'd been injured in a crash. Choosing to stop such a long way short is a very impressive piece of self-knowledge and self-control. I'm sure she'll be back.


----------



## Arjimlad (7 Sep 2017)

She was going very strong just north of Bristol last night, looked & sounded fresh as a daisy. Such a shame she's had to bail out but to go that far in that time was amazing.


----------



## jefmcg (7 Sep 2017)

I thought 370 miles (or probably over 400 on the ground) - pretty amazing. But apparently not amazing for her. Her club record for the 24 hour TT is 441 miles!

I hope it's nothing too serious. I guess you wouldn't have to be terribly sick to realise you aren't going to be able to cycle another 400 miles in the next 24 hours.


----------



## Aravis (7 Sep 2017)

I suppose I've become thoroughly accustomed to the mentality surrounding the year-long efforts, but this is a bit different, isn't it? Just a couple of hours where the level isn't right could signal the end, and it doesn't mean it will happen the next time. Still, it's a great shame, when everything was looking so promising.

I'd taken hardly any interest at all in this until yesterday afternoon when I noticed the route passed very close to my home. I'd always assumed Chepstow - Hereford - Shrewsbury would be the optimal route. I'll be better prepared next time - the hill heading north out of Tewkesbury should be a good spot for a picture.

GWS Jasmijn.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (7 Sep 2017)

She must have been ill to stop in Chorley.

Hopefully once she recovers she gives it another go.


----------



## Pale Rider (7 Sep 2017)

Supersuperleeds said:


> She must have been ill to stop in Chorley.
> 
> Hopefully once she recovers she gives it another go.



I was wondering about another go.

Prseumably, recovering from the ride she's done will take a bit longer than just an afternoon nap on the sofa.

Then there's daylight and weather.

I regard October as generally a good month for cycling, but I don't know much about distance/endurance riding and what those riders prefer.


----------



## srw (8 Sep 2017)

"couldn't stop puking my guts out" according to FB. And she's signed up to a 24-hour race at Brands Hatch next weekend.


----------



## raleighnut (8 Sep 2017)

srw said:


> "couldn't stop puking my guts out" according to FB. And she's signed up to a 24-hour race at Brands Hatch next weekend.


Hadn't she eaten some cake that a 'wellwisher' had given her shortly before along with water and Coke ?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Nov 2017)

Look up Sebring and you will find the details


----------



## srw (6 Nov 2017)

YukonBoy said:


> Look up Sebring and you will find the details


Or not, as the case may be. You need to add some other search terms to find the event's website: http://www.24hrworlds.com/details.html#schedule . And there are no results available on there yet.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Nov 2017)

http://my4.raceresult.com/65136/?lang=en#24_450A26


----------



## HLaB (7 Nov 2017)

Dogtrousers said:


> It would appear that Jasmijn has just won the world 24hr TT, but I can't find any online reports. This from Twitter
> 
> 
> View: https://twitter.com/JasmijnMuller1/status/927350181980356608



Youve probably already found it but it's on cyclingweekly now.


----------

